# Optimal permit request procedure for splitting space in two



## Bobby Kolev

I looked around before posting and I hope I this goes in the right category.

I am a small retail building owner in TX with experience just enough to make me try be my own GC after previous GC work ended up costing in the six digits.

The question is how to approach city (permits and fire marshal from what I know so far) with the goal of minimal involvement from their side - something that I understand is relatively high in the list of GCs doing remodeling.

What I did was split one retail space of approximately 3500 sqft into two spaces by building a wall at about 1/3rd of the length.

Assume wall was properly built, HVAC was properly re-configured on each side and electric was properly done as well on each side, with the note that the small suite got to keep the breaker box that used to be for the whole space and the larger space got a new breaker box installed and cables ran through conduits to local power company awaiting City approval for sake of connecting to the grid.

Work was already done by master electrician who is on board.

My question is what permits do I need to file for and in what order?

I understand I should have started with the permits and I understand City may ask me to take something apart so they can inspect it; they have the bread and the knife and of course I'll do what they say, but my contractors didn't care much about City and said they could work around the holidays when City was not and I admit I went with my contractors over City's preferences.

For the last time this is a question of how the inspection process works in this scenario rather than what could have I missed that they could find. 

I want to formulate my requests so that they ask as little as possible.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joe Engel

Wrong side of the fence. Expect to pay penalties... You can only play the "I didn't know", one time. Submit for plan review, general permit, then mechanical trades. Hope they were licensed... It's about safety for the life of the building


----------



## cda

If you are talking about the city of Dallas good luck

Some of the smaller DFW cities are easier to work with

1. You will need to get a permit for any work done. Could be building, electrical, possibly hvac and plumbing.

2. In order to get a permit, more than likely you will need to submit plans.

3. How elaborate they are depends on the city.

4. May have to be drawn by a professional.

5. Once you get approved plans and permit, you than can call for your inspections.

6. May have to open up some of the electrical, and ceiling. Wall should be ok unless rated.

7. The unkown is there may be other code requirements you did not anticipate, like adding a bathroom or adding a handicapp bathroom or

If this is a smaller DFW city, I would suggest make a meeting with the building offical, set down with the person tell them what you did, some type of drawing helps. See what the BO says to do. This will save you more time and money.

Other problem is if a business is trying to move into one of the spaces, may not happen till all inspections are done.

Plus normally takes the city to release approval to electric company before they turn power on or transfer it


----------



## CityKin

I really don't believe that the city wasn't doing permits or inspections around the holidays.  

Submit stamped drawings for the division of the space.  Get a permit.  Submit drawings for the mechanical and electric, and get a permit.  Get them inspected.  If the ceiling is a drop ceiling and most of the work is visible, the inspections may go smoothly.  The problem for you is if the plan examiner rejects the configuration of the space or the electric design.

In our jurisdiction, we would charge double fees for the permits for work started before permit issued.


----------



## steveray

CDA gave you a pretty good rundown....Paperwork first, then field work...


----------



## fatboy

cda and CityKin both have it.

And when you go into the Building Inspection office........ I'm going to make an observation here...........you seem to have a fairly cavalier attitude about how you went about getting this done. You might want to check that, it won't help when you are finally getting around to doing the process, just my opinion.

And, if I picked it up wrong, as for as your approach and attitude, my apologies.


----------



## tmurray

CityKin said:


> I really don't believe that the city wasn't doing permits or inspections around the holidays.



Agreed. If someone used this as an excuse here, I order them to open everything up for an inspection. But, I'm not an "ask forgiveness" person.


----------



## north star

*& ~ & ~ &*



> *"I want to formulate my requests so that they ask as little as possible.  "*


Why do you want to take this approach ?.......Other respectable, hard
working Contractors have gone through the "Vetting Process", why
shouldn't you ?........If you are still trying to minimize this
"Sidestepped Project" to your benefit, that, ...IMO, is the absolute
wrong approach.

A very large dose of Humble Pie should be your first acknowledgment !
Full disclosure & transparency to everything should be included in
your submittal of everything to the AHJ.......If they decide to assess
fines to you, accept them as part of your educational process.

IMO, ...this whole project wreaks of "thumbing your nose" to the AHJ
to your benefit......I agree with others in that, if you construct
something unsafe & shoddy, others could get hurt or injured.......The
AHJ is required by laws to provide a safe environment to the public.

And "No, ***fatboy***, you were not wrong in your assessment !


*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## Robert Carpenter

You can go with the professionals who can help you out in taking permissions for such work. I can suggest you a platform where you can find such professionals:
https://www.pro-jekts.com/browse.html?cid=60


----------



## MtnArch

Your link is for a service that is only available in Calgary, Canada - the OP is in Texas.


----------



## mark handler

Pennywise and pound foolish,
The inspectors can make you dig up plumbing, remove cabinets and open walls to inspect the work;  they can reject it and require changes. Doing something twice does not save money.
The CA State Contractors Board tells owners, if a contractor tells you it will save money, *get another contractor.*


----------



## cda

I wonder if Bobby is in the *hoosegow????*


----------



## fatboy

Methinks Bobby did not like the tone of our replies.


----------

